# MDR7506 vs MDR7510



## gafftaper (Apr 8, 2014)

I need to pick up a new set of headphones for work, I'm spending the theater's money, not my own. I know the Sony MDR 7506 has been the industry standard for a long time, but for $25 more I can get the 7510's. Larger drivers, greater frequency response, can handle twice as much power. To me that all adds up to spending the extra $25, but I've never listened to the 7510's. Is there any reason I shouldn't go with the 7510's?


----------



## Harley Morgan (Apr 8, 2014)

I have always hated the 7506. They have always fallen apart, especially the ear muffs. I switched to Sennheiser HD 280's and haven't looked back. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 8, 2014)

The previous manager purchased AT headphones and my crew guys don't like them and want them to be replaced with Sony's. So Senny's are not an option.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Apr 8, 2014)

Ken Rockwell(.com) has done really deep reviews on a lot of audio gear...

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Apr 11, 2014)

Bloated lows, steely highs.

Lousy isolation.

One cannot discern more than one or two 'layers' of a mix.

The Extreme EX29 has none of these problems. (The Senny 280 and the Shures also have the Sonys' problems.


----------



## indigo7us (Apr 19, 2014)

I second the EX29. The added isolation in a live environment is really nice.


----------



## Lburners (Apr 21, 2014)

I have never used those 7510s. They look rugged. I have been a long time user of the 7506 and have grown to like them for familiarity. In the 7506 favor they can be collapsed for transport and the worn muffs can be replaced easily.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Apr 30, 2014)

Ditto Lburners. Not familiar with the 7510s but I've been using 7506s for years and I like them just fine for what they are. Reasonably priced and decent sound. Plus, if you forget yours one day, odds are someone else with have a set you can borrow.


----------

